# Tiger Muskies at Pineview?



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been trying to get one for several weeks. Got a small raft I paddle around in. Lots of different lures. Using steel leader with several different rapalas, worms, minnows, chartruse spinners etc, some weedless setups to get into some of the weeds. I cannot seem to get one!! Then a buddy of my goes wakeboarding puts a worm on his pole throws it out for 10 minutes and caught a beast! What gives!? All I can catch are small mouth bass.....


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Tiger Muskies at Pinewview?*

Any specific locations at pineview that might help? Good areas etc?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Tiger Muskies at Pinewview?*

Oh caught 10 small mouth this sat.


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Tiger Muskies at Pinewview?*

Dude that blows, but at least you're getting Smallmouths I'm not getting any. Crazy about your friend, I know the feeling though, as I seem to be the only guy in Utah to not catch anything at pineview.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Tiger Muskies at Pinewview?*

Hahah, yeah that is frustrating. Honestly they love those little plastic minnows with the fishy smell on them. Put one of those, a small weight just enough to get it out there, then let it sink a little and slowly reel it back in.

I'll post a pick of big small mouth a caught a few weeks back.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Tiger Muskies at Pinewview?*



drsx said:


> I've been trying to get one for several weeks. Got a small raft I paddle around in. Lots of different lures. Using steel leader with several different rapalas, worms, minnows, chartruse spinners etc, some weedless setups to get into some of the weeds. I cannot seem to get one!! Then a buddy of my goes wakeboarding puts a worm on his pole throws it out for 10 minutes and caught a beast! What gives!? All I can catch are small mouth bass.....


Sounds like you have the right types of lures...strong recommendation would be time on the water for the beast and sincerely practicing the art of the 3Ps (Passion, Persistence, and Patience)

Yea some folks will go fishing for them one time cast a couple of times and whamo...heard that story time and time again...but to be an avid angler for them well it's the 3Ps and learning is all I can really say.

Next water color, clarity, temperature can play huge factors...here's a link to some reading material for ya...warmer water more active bite...colder water fish are less active and this time of year...its more of a challenge...but they can be found...find the bait fish you'll find TMs.

http://www.mepps.com/fishing-article/co ... you-get/77

When you hook into the beast post up a report...guaranteed as others have told me they are now (no pun intended) hooked and learning to fish for these King and Queens of the fresh water. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Tiger Muskies at Pinewview?*

Thanks K2, I appreciate that!! Anybody maybe shoot me some pm's with some ideas of specific areas. I hear close to sandbars..... I understand the need for structure etc... and I do what I can to find I feel are prime, still no luck.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Tiger Muskies at Pinewview?*

Oh and I will definitely post a pic and be gloating if I can land one! Problem is i'll be spending most my time shooting ducks from here on out! LOL


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Tiger Muskies at Pinewview?*

The fish of a thousand casts.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Tiger Muskies at Pinewview?*



trout bum said:


> The fish of a thousand casts.


yeah so i'm told..... Tell that to my idiot friend who caught it in ten minutes, one cast with a night crawler!!! LOL WTF!?


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Tiger Muskies at Pinewview?*

Ya. I hate it when thaqt happens. Beginers luck. Good for him though!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Tiger Muskies at Pinewview?*

This is one ugly looking Muskie. But this is what my buddy caught with his worm!


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Tiger Muskies at Pinewview?*

Dang. Looks like you need a bigger net! Strong work!!!


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

K2 Thanks for the 3 P's. 
Trout Bum - I'm due for 1.5 muskies
DSRX - I saw one today in the lake, I hit it with my jig. It was HUGE & got me re-energized and back on the 3 P's. I was thinking about hitting Strawberry to get my self esteem back up and reminding me that I know how to catch fish. Being a self taught warm water fisherman has given me a fishing season with fewer fish than I've ever caught in my life. If you get sick of paddling the raft, I have a boat and would love to hit Pineview with you. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just saw the pic of your friends Muskie. Ouch, I've heard you shouldn't net them with those types of nets or at all as it does alot of damage to the fish since they are so long and narrow. I know how you feel, I've heard lots of folks say I'm going to try to get a Muskie and Wammo! they did.


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Tiger Muskies at Pinewview?*

K2 Thanks for this link:
http://www.mepps.com/fishing-article/co ... you-get/77

All of my lures look pretty much the same and I have had success with the firetiger color and have had no idea why.

I have a question. I heard that you can "toss out" all of the info that I've learned about Muskie fishing because most of it is for lakes/rivers back east up and not for Canyon Reservoirs in a mountainous state. Is there any truth to this? Is it different in Pineview than it is in the rest of the US?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

JigginsJus, I'd love to hit pineview in the boat. I'll see if I can't figure out a day or weekend. I've gotten really busy and now with duck season i don't know if I can get away from the marshes LOL. But a lot of the info still applys here at Pineview. A friend of mine who as caught lots of Muskies there tells me the sandbars are where its at. I don't really know where the sandbars are at in Pineview.....
And yeah you aren't supposed to net them like that. He had no idea what he was doing though, thats the worst of it, using his stupid worm accidentatlly caught one and didn't know what to do with it! Hahah one of these days I'll get one..... 3 P's.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Dude that blows, but at least you're getting Smallmouths I'm not getting any. Crazy about your friend, I know the feeling though, as I seem to be the only guy in Utah to not catch anything at pineview.
_______________
Christian Louboutin Sale
Christian Louboutin Shoes
Discount Christian Louboutin


----------

